# Installing TivoVBI



## Nandy (May 13, 2006)

I downloaded the files to my box. Try the Make and it gives the command not found. Try Makefile and got:
TIVO1-TiVo# Makefile
.//Makefile: -s: command not found
.//Makefile: tivocc.o: command not found
.//Makefile: shell: command not found
.//Makefile: BUILD_ARCH: command not found
.//Makefile: BUILD_ARCH: command not found
.//Makefile: ARCH: command not found
.//Makefile: ARCH_OK: command not found
.//Makefile: line 9: syntax error near unexpected token `($(ARCH),ppc)'
.//Makefile: line 9: `ifeq ($(ARCH),ppc)'

What am I doing wrong? Thanks!!


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

You're trying to compile something on the Tivo. You don't want to do that -- and you likely cannot. I think compiling TivoVBI requires you to set up a cross-compiler on your PC. I've done that before; took a while and a lot of tweaking and screaming, but I got it going under cygwin.


----------



## Nandy (May 13, 2006)

Im surprised nobody has a binary for that program... I like cc but as much little that I see shows in my laptop it might be more trouble than what I want...


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Nandy said:


> Im surprised nobody has a binary for that program... I like cc but as much little that I see shows in my laptop it might be more trouble than what I want...


I'll see if I can put a binary together.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Actually, a binary is included in the package, so I'm not sure what your issue is. The archive for TivoVBI includes a "tivovbi.mips" and a "tivovbi.ppc" -- mips being for S2 and ppc being for S1. Rename whichever one is applicable to just "tivovbi" and you should be set.


----------



## Nandy (May 13, 2006)

Then that was my problem. It has to be renamed and I did not know about it. I will try that. Thanks...


----------



## Nandy (May 13, 2006)

Renamed the file and after I execute a:
tivovbi -oc

I get:

bcm_open(): can't get hw version

Any ideas?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

What kind of Tivo are you trying to run this on?


----------



## Nandy (May 13, 2006)

Hughes SD-DVR80 TiVo


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Nandy said:


> Hughes SD-DVR80 TiVo


Hmm.

Did you insmod the kernel module (part of the s2vbi package or whatever)?

Not sure what the issue might be...


----------



## Nandy (May 13, 2006)

All I did was the usual for most hacks. Unzip the files, ftp them to the tivo, make sure they have the right permisions. As suggested here I renamed the tivovbi.mips file to just tivovbi and try the tivovbi -oc commad.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

On the Series 2 Tivos, tivovbi requires the pxmpegdecode.o kernel module to be loaded. It's part of a separate package called s2vbi. Should've been available where you got tivovbi (assuming you got it from the development thread at ddb). It's not GPL so I can't post it, but if you go to ddb and search on "tivovbi development" you should get a thread called (wait for it) "tivovbi development". Two posts: first has the latest tivovbi, and the second has the s2vbi.


----------



## Nandy (May 13, 2006)

I have been loading it like I understood in the instruction by doing this before sending the tivovbi command:
export VBI_MODULE=/var/hack/s2vbi/src/pxmpegdecode.o


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Nandy said:


> I have been loading it like I understood in the instruction by doing this before sending the tivovbi command:
> export VBI_MODULE=/var/hack/s2vbi/src/pxmpegdecode.o


That only works (assuming I am reading this right) if you are loading at boot time with the -w parameter.

Instead you need to manually insmod it:

```
insmod /var/hack/s2vbi/src/pxmpegdecode.o
```
Then try running it and see what you get.


----------



## Nandy (May 13, 2006)

I tried that again today and got another error. The file I have is not with the ext .0 but .c
insmod /var/hack/s2vbi/src/pxmpegdecode.c
The error is very criptic. All it shows is, "is not ae"
Anyway, still dont work. kinda loosing speed here....


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

The .c is the source code. You need the compiled .o file. You should re-download the s2vbi package; it's definitely in there.


----------



## Nandy (May 13, 2006)

found 2 with the .o extension. 

s2vbi/obj/2.4.4
s2vbi/obj/2.4.18
s2vbi/obj/2.4.20

They apear to be different versions. I will try the .20 one as I can't see anything telling me not to use it. Let's see....


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Nandy said:


> found 2 with the .o extension.
> 
> s2vbi/obj/2.4.4
> s2vbi/obj/2.4.18
> ...



The 2.4.4 version is for Tivo software based on Linux 2.4.4 (such as 3.1.1e).
The 2.4.18 version is for Tivo software based on Linux 2.4.18 (such as 4.0.1b).
The 2.4.20 version is for Tivo software based on Linux 2.4.20 (such as 3.1.5f, or 6.2).

If you're running 6.2, then you need the 2.4.20. If you're not...well, tell me which version you're running and I'll tell you which to use.


----------



## Nandy (May 13, 2006)

I am running 6.2. I really appreciate all of your help you have been great. Where do you find all of these information. I dont seem to see it in the read me file. I will try the .20 version as soon as I get home.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Lots and lots and lots of reading. I know that S2 Tivos, depending on the version, run a mix of linux flavors...2.4.4, 2.4.18 and 2.4.20. You have to know this if you're writing kernel modules or futzing with drivers, etc. So I just "knew" I guess. 

Let me know what happens.


----------



## Nandy (May 13, 2006)

Ok, I got the PID but did not see any captions. It tried multiple options for c1 c1 X1 X2 and so. after so much trying I started to get that "bcm_open(): can't get hw version" error so I just figured that I confused the system but could not reboot because the unit was recording. Question, will this also send the caption when I am watching the show in the windows media player? That is really what I am after. I am hard hearing and it makes a world to have the caption when somebody in the show start to whisper...


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

No, I don't believe so...it just grabs the captions and displays them on the screen, AFAIK. It doesn't actually add the text to the video file per se. However, the latest TyTool handles closed captioning data...not sure exactly how as I've never messed with CC, but...


----------

